# Before The Team Is Formed, How many games do you think the bob cats will win?



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I going to pick 23 games their first season 

your predictions


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Its hard to tell, because they could either sign overpaid but good players, or just use their cap space to wait to get some good players.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I am gonna say 21. 

Hey does anyone know the record for wins by an expansion team? Least?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

16-18.

More than the '96-'97 Celtics, probably.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

im going to say my lucky number 13. 13 games people, will have the 2005 nba draft first overall pick


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

27


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

18


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

24


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

How can anyone predict how many wins they get before they know who is on the team?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Anything above 20 is way too optimistic. Unless they get an amazing draft pick and get lucky in the expansion draft, they'll probably win between 14-18 games.


----------



## Out2TheBallgame (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't know because they have no players yet. lol


9-10 games


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> How can anyone predict how many wins they get before they know who is on the team?


Who knows...


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Probably between 10-20 games. The only good thing will be getting the #1 pick in the draft...


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

My guess is 15-20 games. I would hope they get more though.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

My estimate is 20 wins. For the 6 most recent expansion teams, the average number of wins in the innagural season has been 18.5 wins. Under the current Collective Barganing Agreement, current expansion teams have advantages that previous expansion teams did not have, leading me to believe that if we have a strong draft, we can get 20 wins, 1.5 above the average.

Most Recent Expansion Teams:
Vancouver- 15 Wins.
Toronto- 21 Wins.
Miami- 15 Wins.
Charlotte- 20 Wins.
Minnesota- 22 Wins.
Orlando- 18 Wins.


----------



## Basketball_Knowledge (Sep 4, 2003)

Honestly,

When next season come with the BobCats arrive they going to be worst team than the Cavs it will probably take them for a few years to get into a winning team or at all.

I see this team will be the first to hit 70 loses and hit around 8 wins maybe they be lucky to hit the 15 mark the most.


----------



## Sportarium (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Basketball_Knowledge</b>!
> Honestly,
> 
> When next season come with the BobCats arrive they going to be worst team than the Cavs it will probably take them for a few years to get into a winning team or at all.
> ...


I have to drop the hammer here, the Cavs next year being the 2nd worst team in the NBA? You smokin' something good over there? (remember to smile people)

You can't be serious, but then again, most people that have a "claim to fame name" are usually just talk.

I would like some details.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I can see them winning as low as 10 to as high as 20 i think itll be between there


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> I can see them winning as low as 10 to as high as 20 i think itll be between there


There is no way you can see how many games they will win, they don't even have a team yet. Wait until they have a team and then predict their wins.


----------



## Sportarium (Sep 3, 2003)

Good call.





> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> There is no way you can see how many games they will win, they don't even have a team yet. Wait until they have a team and then predict their wins.


----------



## Basketball_Knowledge (Sep 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sportarium</b>!
> 
> 
> I have to drop the hammer here, the Cavs next year being the 2nd worst team in the NBA? You smokin' something good over there? (remember to smile people)
> ...


I apologize for the late respond I been busy with my job. 

Anways the cavs are by now probably one of the youngest team in the league and are they surely building the team with young talent. They have a great coach of Paul Sallies(sp?) but they not going to cut it I think however the Cavs will do better than the exspanson team.


----------



## Basketball_Knowledge (Sep 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> There is no way you can see how many games they will win, they don't even have a team yet. Wait until they have a team and then predict their wins.


Good point there? However do you expet Charlotte going to pick up a superstar from the team to give away right away? I don't think so you expect Charlotte pick a player from the draft and be contribute right away? I don't think so Bobcats maybe get some wins but I expect them to be the worst team in the league this year pulling the Vancouver Grizzles aka Memphis Grizzles but a worst than the Grizzles when they come around.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> There is no way you can see how many games they will win, they don't even have a team yet. Wait until they have a team and then predict their wins.


That is what this thread is about if u havent noticed. It says to predict how much they will win before the team is formed and i stated my prediction


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> That is what this thread is about if u havent noticed. It says to predict how much they will win before the team is formed and i stated my prediction


Oh so thats what this thread is about.......Im happy that you stated your opinion, this is just a stupid post to begin with, there is no team to predict so why guess now? Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Basketball_Knowledge</b>!
> Honestly,
> 
> When next season come with the BobCats arrive they going to be worst team than the Cavs it will probably take them for a few years to get into a winning team or at all.
> ...


Teams have hit 70 losses before, most recent being the 93 Mavs that lost 71 games.


----------

